# 2010 285Fl Fw



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Picked it up on Jan 30th and took it out for the first time this past weekend. Loved it!!! Goal is to take it out at least once a month.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Man that is Sweet. Welcome to the site!!--Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome, That is nice.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME and congratulations!!! That is a beautiful rig!


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks much everyone!!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

That is a gorgeous FW - Congrats!









Love the huge picture window out the back.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE unit! Welcome to the site!


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

SaveFerris said:


> That is a gorgeous FW - Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. The big rear window was a requirement.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, those new OB's are sharp. Congrats, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Brad


----------



## prox800 (Feb 12, 2010)

Beauty. I just ordered a 2010 282fe and am so anxious. I am pulling it with a GMC 1/2 ton with 4.10 gears and quadrasteer. If I take my time pulling the double slide out I think it will be ok. Hopefully I shouldn't need to get a diesel. You have an ok towing experience with this one?



mena661 said:


> Picked it up on Jan 30th and took it out for the first time this past weekend. Loved it!!! Goal is to take it out at least once a month.


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

prox800 said:


> Beauty. I just ordered a 2010 282fe and am so anxious. I am pulling it with a GMC 1/2 ton with 4.10 gears and quadrasteer. If I take my time pulling the double slide out I think it will be ok. Hopefully I shouldn't need to get a diesel. You have an ok towing experience with this one?


It's great actually! I can actually relax while driving. I've towed a 7000 lb TT with a 1/2 ton and, quite frankly, the truck (04 Tundra) just struggled. It's not a problem with the 3/4 ton. The trailer has a GVWR of 9500 lbs and we have a camp weight at an estimated 8000 lbs (our stuff plus a full fresh water tank). One of these days I'll get everything weighed. Most of the newer 1/2 tons won't have a problem with the trailer weight, it's the trailer's pin weight that's the issue and why we went with a 3/4 ton.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet!

I see you're just up the road a piece from me, so I wonder where you purchased your new OB?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sure is a nice lookin dude. Welcome to the site! Congrats too!

The Outback line is reinventing itself once again.

Been seeing a ton of Outbacks being delivered to dealers.

Outback didnt make it to the top for no reason. Biggest bang for the rv buck!

Carey


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

raynardo said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I see you're just up the road a piece from me, so I wonder where you purchased your new OB?


We got it at Stiers RV/Camping World in Bakersfield. We actually looked at it in Santa Clarita and took delivery in Bakersfield.


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Sure is a nice lookin dude. Welcome to the site! Congrats too!


Thanks much!


----------



## coastie_family (Feb 26, 2010)

We bought the exact same model in August 2009. We were able to take ours out 2 times before we had to winterize it. We can't wait to go out again once it gets warmer here. We LOVE IT!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tex and Susan said:


> We bought the exact same model in August 2009. We were able to take ours out 2 times before we had to winterize it. We can't wait to go out again once it gets warmer here. We LOVE IT!!!! Enjoy!


We can't wait to get ours back out too. Shooting for a couple of weeks from now.


----------

